# in process



## spoker (Oct 4, 2015)

a candy cane to finish b4 winter


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice. Did you stretch the frame? Back looks a little long.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2015)

Looking good man!


----------



## spoker (Oct 4, 2015)

no streach,may look like it cause of the 24by3 fire ball tire,also laced in a old  sa 3 speed coaster,used to buy schwinns with 3 speed coasters at the thrift store for $1.25 makes a nice inexpensive hub,thanks for the compimentary feedback!!!!


----------

